# Tax Write Off?



## mrsemi (May 26, 2010)

I'm 38, filed a 1040 ez my entire life minus maybe two years.  Obviously our donations are exactly that, donations.  

However our government here in the US seems to be ok with writing off charity & religion right?  So question is, can wcg or folding be written off on taxes?  

I ask this question out of curiousity, I don't want to write off my donation but theoretically if it were well documented and there was a capacity to write off a portion for tax purpose, many more may be willing to contribute.  

Thoughts?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

this was covered last year I believe it is possible to claim some, but it took some hoops and meticulous records.


----------



## mlee49 (May 26, 2010)

I think you are safe to claim reputable charities up to a certain dollar amount($300) without providing proof(receipts).  

I'm not a tax preparer.

*not responsible for legal purposes.


----------

